# Liste sortieren



## klofisch (16. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

mal ne sehr einfache Frage. Wie kann ich mit J2ME eine Liste alphabetisch sortieren?
Alle Bsp. die ich gefunden habe, waren nur für SE.

Danke
Peter


----------



## SlaterB (16. Aug 2008)

zunächst mal müssen deine Elemente Comparable sein oder du brauchst einen Comparator,
dann noch Collections.sort(),
wenn irgendwas davon nicht vorhanden ist, dann schreibe es dir selber, den Sortieralgorithmus kannst du ja auch kopieren
(Quellcode von Java SE 6 gibts auf der Sun-Seite),

das ganze ist doch, abgesehen vom Vorhandensein der Bibliothek, nicht von SE oder ME abhängig


----------



## klofisch (16. Aug 2008)

Aber die SE-Elemente wollen nicht. Bekomm immer den Fehler in Netbeans, dass Collection nicht zur Microedition gehört und nicht verwendet werden kann.


----------



## SlaterB (16. Aug 2008)

ähm


			
				SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn irgendwas davon nicht vorhanden ist, dann schreibe es dir selber, den Sortieralgorithmus kannst du ja auch kopieren


???


----------

